# Smoking Venison



## sirsmokesalot (Apr 18, 2007)

Have any of your ever smoked venison? I may be getting a hold of a deer shoulder in the next few days and wanted to check before giving this a try. The only thing I do know it that it's a lean cut, so it's probably best not to go much higher than the recommended internal temperature (145 in this case). Any suggestions or recipes are welcome.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not a smoking expert, sirs.., maybe someone will be along soon with better info.


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2007)

DH has smoked venison several times, and it's delicious. He says it's most important to brine it first, as that keeps it from drying out.


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2007)

The thing about venison is that it is very lean and drys out easily. So you gotta keep the evironment inside the smoker moist. Using a water pan with water or some type of liquid will aid in this. I use apple juice and baste the meat with apple juice as well. I baste liberally every 30 minutes or so.Some folks also cover the meat surface with bacon to add a little moist fat content.


----------

